# Aurora Lap Counters



## lewi (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,
I could use some help. I'm trying to wire up a couple of Aurora lap counters and I'm stuck. The first lap counter is a Model Motoring electric lap counter (the black billboard style). On the back there are 3 terminal posts. The track has 4 terminal posts. 
The second lap counter I'm trying to wire is the Aurora AFX electronic 2-in-1 lap counter and timer. It is a white unit whose scoreboard overhangs the track. On the unit itself, I see a blue and a yellow wire. On the the 6 inch track that says timer on it, there are 3 posts. 
Does anyone have a schematic for these units? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
I'm building the layout for my grandson, and I will share photos of the layout as I get a little further along.
Thanks in advance,
Lewi


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

For the AFX counter/timer, go to www.slotcarcentral.com. Click on guides, then paper reference. Scroll down to AFX electric lap counter. It's a ways down the page, but I think that is the one you want. For the Aurora electric lap counter, if you google Aurora electric lap counter instructions, you should be able to find a copy in images.


----------



## lewi (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Illinislotfan for the information.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

The black box lap counter does not use a conventional terminal track section.
This counter used an additional 4 terminal "trip track" which was a dead section because it had no end contacts for electrical connection to adjacent track pieces. 
It had white diagonal stripes to differ from regular terminal which are required for track power. Wiring differs for preference of clockwise or
counter clockwise racing direction. For either, Positive wire connects to middle
terminal of lap counter. Clockwise has #1 of counter to #1 of trip track and
#3 to #3. The trip terminals of #2 and #4 are common connectors to Negative.
For Counter clockwise direction #1 of counter to #2 of trip terminal and
#3 to #4 terminal with the trip terminals of #1 and #3 being common.
Hope this helps, good racing.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The Aurora electric lap counter used an isolated, self powered 9" straight as it's lap counter track. The track looks like a regular terminal track, only, as Dom points out, it has no electrical end connectors and has diagonal stripes. 

If you don't have the track, you can easily make one by either taking a regular terminal track and breaking off the end connectors or breaking off the end conenctors on a 9" straight and soldering wires to the underside of the rails. This track must be isolated from the rest of the layout. I have found it best to use a dedicated power pack to power the track and lap counter. Also, be sure to use wire of at least 16 gauge (speaker wire is fine).

To wire the lap counter, connect the negative side of the power pack to the center screw of the lap counter.

The direction you wish the cars to travel will determine which way the lap counter track is wired. 

Connect the left and right screw of the lap counter to track screws 1 and 3 respectively. To go in the opposite direction, use screw terminals 2 and 4. Connect the positive side of the power pack to the two unused screws on the track...those not connected to the lap counter.

Plug in the power supply and test the track before installing it into the layout to be sure the cars are going in the right direction. If you need to switch directions, just swap the way you have the wires installed on the track.

Hope that is clear.

Joe


----------



## XFA (Jan 18, 2012)

Do you have the trip track?


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)




----------



## lewi (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd like to thank everybody for all the help. As I said before, I'm building this slot car layout for my grandson. But it is also kind of a tribute to Aurora Model Motoring. I'll be posting photos when I get a little further along. I'm calling the layout the Transylvania Gran Prix. It will be a two lane mountainous course on an extended 4x8 (one of the back corner extends to 9'). You'll drive through Dracula's castle on your way to the town of Wienerschnitzel. Some of the features include automatic day to night lighting, and customized sound by Fantasonics Engineering. Jim Wells did an excellent job designing sound for my model railroad layout, and I asked if he could design sound for the road race. He's done an outstanding job - better than I had dreamed. Dracula announces the race with a humorous flare. Race car sounds such as tire squealing and transmission shifting are triggered through a motion sensor inside of a tunnel. The race track will travel over three hand built bridges - one a wooden trestle. There will be working caution lights, a working winner's circle and just to add some interest, a model train on the layout will also cross the race track.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This sounds like a cool mix! Caint wait for the video!


----------



## GMDad (Jan 21, 2020)

I know this is an old post but I am trying to install same lap counter. Are the 6 AA batteries suppose to power the car across the timer track ? I have installed it where I had a 6"straight in the middle of a tight corner so car does not have enough momentum to carry it thru the timer track


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the car needs momentum to carry it through the counter. 
place it on a straight away where it can pick up speed before the lap counter


----------



## GMDad (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks alpink. I was thinking that was the case. Can the batteries be replaced by a transformer ? I presume they run on 12V. Also have a second one to hook up as running a 4 lane track. Thinking of cutting off the outer short wall and just let it sit under the track ? Any problems doing that ?


----------

